# Pollination spray questions?



## WI-beek (Jul 14, 2009)

I should also add he said he has not sprayed anything yet and he would never lie to me. He stated he would not spray if he cant but I will just be bringing a small nuc over so its not like I would be taking a huge loss if I lose some bees as long as its something they can recover from quickly and is not a long term comb contamination etc.

Thanks


----------



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

They use captan in the blue berries and it does not seem to affect our bees. It is a fungicide. Of course as soon as I say this I know several will say quite the opposite, But that has been our experience.
Now the Imidan is a different story... better get them of there before they start with the insecticides.


----------



## Riverratbees (Feb 10, 2010)

Where I leave they don't spray in the words of a orchard farmer apples it is a waste to spray til after pollination. Spraying should only be done based on the weather anyways. 50 yrs apples blueberrys and cherrys I think he knows what he is talking about. Why spend $ if you don't have to but then again every area is different.


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

I won't pollinate anything that is sprayed during the bloom. The bloom must be sacred to put my bees in there.


----------



## WI-beek (Jul 14, 2009)

I just dropped the bees off. He is not going to spray so I should not have to worry about anything. He has plums, cherries, pears, apples, blueberries, and something else that slips my mind. Plums are in full bloom, pears are starting, cherries are starting and apples are close or something close to that order. 

Once a tree has dropped all its flowers can it then be sprayed while other trees are in bloom? They are all 15 yards or so from each other. I want him to be able to spray if he can. I know you would want to do it when there is no wind so it does not drift onto other trees.

Do most of these trees produce enough nectar to attract the bees? I only have experience with apples. Im hopping the bees dont ignore the plums and cherries.


----------

